# Fatbeeman demonstrates Natural Mite Control with fogger



## tbb39 (Jun 9, 2007)

just saw this video and would like some feed back on how well it works? only have 10 hives and this looks like a great way to treat for mites. and i got a fogger last year and was wondering if i clean it out real good would it be advisable to use?


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Where is the video?


----------



## tbb39 (Jun 9, 2007)

go to you tube and or goggle Fatbeeman demonstrates Natural Mite Control with fogger and it should bring up the video


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Here is the link: http://youtu.be/lcy-cozD7VQ
Now I'm off to watch it.


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

OK, seems easy enough. Now show me the study that says it's effective.


----------



## n1rcv (Dec 8, 2010)

I plan on buying a fogger this spring just to use for this purpose.

I don't feel that you could be sure that you got it clean enough. How many of your hives will you have to replace if you don't get it clean enough.

Have a good day.

William


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

it depends on what the active was that you were using in it. If it was Malathion, that stuff is HORRID. Of course the nice thing is you can (Or I could) smell it down to like 100ppm so if you can still smell it keep putting your cleaning agent through. My first instinct is to tell you to run rubbing alcohol through there, but this is a device that is meant to get hot so that is a little worrysome. Good luck, with out a GC (gas chromotography) machine you won't ever really know if it's clean enough until you use it and there is no harm to your bees.

Rod


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

"Natural"?


Does spraying a vaporized petroleum product onto bees seem "natural" to you?


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I would say it's better or more natural than using Apistan or checkmite or some of the other bad chemicals some beekeepers use on the mites. I've never used it, I'm down a different pathway, but I'd rather have some FGMO (FOOD GRADE) mineral oil in my honey than some apistan or checkmite any day.


----------



## tbb39 (Jun 9, 2007)

I think ill buy a new one if i start the foging. But does it work.? So fare no one seems to have tryed this.


----------



## TwinkieBee (Feb 21, 2011)

:lpf: I love Don! He KILLS me with that straw hat and undershirt! Sweet guy though!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I thought FB was a small cell keeper/nuc provider. Why is he fogging with mineral oil??


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

tbb39 said:


> I think ill buy a new one if i start the foging. But does it work.? So fare no one seems to have tryed this.


Check the archives, fogging FGMO is not a new idea. If someone is attracted to the words "organic" and "natural", I would suggest that they read some of the Treatment Free threads. 

I bought a fogger in 2008 and I have never used it.

For those interested in fgmo fogging and reading through the archives, you might do a search for "thymol fogging".

"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

One issue I would bring up is the fact that I see no protective gear being worn. I saw a demo at a Mass Beekeepers Event for the same thing a few years back. The beekeeper doing the demo worked in a hospital in the pulmonary unit(i believe) and was very adamant about using a respirator if you are going to fog with mineral oil. He said what you are doing is atomizing oil and if you breathe it in it is very bad for your lungs because you are essentially coating them with oil as well, which makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I'm sorry if I side track a little bit, but this is something I've noticed in the video. When you lift the lid is looks interesting inside. It kind of looks like you have some sort of custom feeder underneath it. Can you post an image and explain, because I could not see it completely in the video.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Michael Palmer said:


> I thought FB was a small cell keeper/nuc provider. Why is he fogging with mineral oil??


Don has never made a secret that he does treat, using a number of methods. Presumably he finds it nessecary.
Not sure about the claim that fogging mineral oil is organic.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

FGMO has been discussed many time on this site and the consensus seems to be while it may work for some, it does not seem to work for everyone and to work it requires regular application.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

That's pretty simple. 80% of mites in an average hive, are within brood cells. That leaves 20% available to be killed by FGMO fogging. So to clean up a hive, it has to be done every few days for several weeks. 

As fogging is typically done once every few weeks, the best that can be hoped is a reduction in mite numbers, not a cure.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

I've been fogging for a couple years and.... 1.- you have to do it at least once week to be effective. 2.- be sure your fogger is completely heated up before using or it can spurt out boiling oil. 3.- NEVER point it at any kind of downward angle when fogging or you WILL have a flame thrower. I (more than once) had a hive full of fog and then accidentally got a flame on the fogger and blew the lid off the hive when all that oil fog ignited. That will ruin your mood. If your hives are too low to the ground for a proper upward angle fogging. you HAVE to raise them up or you will kill your bees.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Ha Ha Black Creek, I can see some excellent material for Americas Funniest Videos AFV. "Here we have Black Creek about to demonstrate how to kill varroa mites. He's putting his machine in the hive..... BOOM!! lid blown off, varroa mites burned to death, mission a success"! LOL


----------

